# Buh bye TTS, Hello R8 V10 ...



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Steering wheel ! After a month of waiting, the wheel arrived and it was plug 'n play :thumbup:

Before:










After:










Face to face (not my wheels) reflecting 4-5 mm add'l girth:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Sweet pickup....everyone could use more girth. Whatd that run you?


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Hah, you had me going. I was going to be truely happy for you. But, the wheel is damn nice too. Looks very nice.

And I am sure the "plug and play" term is a relative thing too.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Thx guys. Picked it up from Europrice when Alexander had a 10% sale going in December. The net cost was $500 after selling mine. 

It was plug and play although it didn't take 5 minutes to do ... Less than 20 minutes so not so bad. 

Since the whole R8 isn't in the budget right now, I'll just pick it up one piece at a time.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Well, I can see that the R8 steering wheel has the same problem that your TTS steering wheel had. The thing is under-inflated and has developed a flat spot 

Hope things take a 'turn' for the better!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

SoSuMi said:


> Well, I can see that the R8 steering wheel has the same problem that your TTS steering wheel had. The thing is under-inflated and has developed a flat spot
> 
> Hope things take a 'turn' for the better!


Very good ! :thumbup:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Since you didn't want the car itself (R8), can I have it? That was one of my complaints coming from a R32 to the TTS was the steering wheel was so much thinner in the TT. Nice wheel!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Nice! How does that R8 wheel compare to the TT-RS wheel?


----------



## thez19 (May 22, 2008)

I wonder how this compared to the S-Line wheel optioned for the TT base?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Does the NA TTRS come with the beefier wheel ?? Fairly certain that the Euro TTRS wheel is all air leather. To the best of my knowledge, The base TT's do not have the beefier wheel. As a matter of fact the RS4 in NA didn't even come with a flat bottom wheel but mine (previously owned) had the euro beefy wheel :thumbup:


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm curious now as to how the NA TT-RS wheel compares. I drove an R8 V10 but it had the "standard" smooth leather wheel and honestly I don't remember how its girth compared to our cars. Seems kind of nuts to me that Audi would make several almost alike versions of the same wheel a la Porsche.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

mtbscoTT said:


> I'm curious now as to how the NA TT-RS wheel compares. I drove an R8 V10 but it had the "standard" smooth leather wheel and honestly I don't remember how its girth compared to our cars. Seems kind of nuts to me that Audi would make several almost alike versions of the same wheel a la Porsche.


Take a close look at the area where your thumbs go. The add'l girth is quite apparent in that area !

Not sure why there are so many variations. Although I prefer the smooth leather, I chose to save the $100. One thing for sure, the stitching on the inside of my original wheel was quite rough and I'm not missing that at all with this new one ! Audi offers custom wheels (ie: Alcantara), if one wishes to spend the add'l $$'s


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

The TTRS and R8 steering wheels are identical except the TTRS is fully perforated vs. the R8's partial perforation. Take a look at these photos and you can see how the TTRS and R8 wheels differ from the standard TT. Note the thumb notches and where the leather is seamed at 1:30, 4:30, 7:30 and 10:30. The TTRS wheel is also the same thickness as the R8.

TTRS:









R8:









TTS:









- Jeremy -


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Thx Jeremy. So the question is, does the NA TTRS have the same steering wheel as the European cars ?


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

A few car mags have mentioned that the TTRS wheel is even nicer than the R8's.... looking at your pics, I would say the R8 wheel is exactly the same as the RS's


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

YYC Dubber said:


> A few car mags have mentioned that the TTRS wheel is even nicer than the R8's.... looking at your pics, I would say the R8 wheel is exactly the same as the RS's


TT-RS is all perforated, R8 is partially perforated. I like the tiny holes all over myself.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

for 2012 the wheels also get the big alu ring over the airbag...


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

YYC Dubber said:


> A few car mags have mentioned that the TTRS wheel is even nicer than the R8's.... looking at your pics, I would say the R8 wheel is exactly the same as the RS's


It's the same. The first pic I posted of the car in the desert is from the European TTRS photo shoot.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Is the US TTRS wheel the same as the European one shown ??


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Stevelev said:


> Is the US TTRS wheel the same as the European one shown ??


Yeah. Exactly the same. Sorry, Steve. My last "it's the same" post was meant for you. I clicked on the wrong reply button.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

- Jeremy - said:


> Yeah. Exactly the same. Sorry, Steve. My last "it's the same" post was meant for you. I clicked on the wrong reply button.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Thx !


----------



## thez19 (May 22, 2008)

Anybody know any distributors/sites where I could get my hands on an oem R8 wheel? Also hows the install for something like this on a TTS, is there airbag removal needed, etc.??


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

thez19 said:


> Anybody know any distributors/sites where I could get my hands on an oem R8 wheel? Also hows the install for something like this on a TTS, is there airbag removal needed, etc.??


Contact Alexander at Europrice (www.europrice.us). The install is simple (with some know how and proper tools) and the R8 wheel uses the same airbag as the TTS wheel. :thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

thez19 said:


> Anybody know any distributors/sites where I could get my hands on an oem R8 wheel? Also hows the install for something like this on a TTS, is there airbag removal needed, etc.??


How about a TT-RS wheel?


----------



## thez19 (May 22, 2008)

Nah, I much prefer the side perf leather and top smooth. Plus the R8 wheel is like half the cost of the TT-RS one for some reason 

Only question is does the wheel come debadged? Wouldnt want an R8 badge in my TTS


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

thez19 said:


> ...Plus the R8 wheel is like half the cost of the TT-RS one for some reason
> 
> Only question is does the wheel come debadged? Wouldnt want an R8 badge in my TTS


There's a $100. difference in cost between the two and depending on the deal you make, the TTS badge could be an extra $69. or included n/c.


----------

